# Prayers and Fingers Crossed Needed, This Is HUGE!



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Yesterday I got the exciting news that my little girl Riley might be in the new up coming Brad Pitt movie that is being filmed in New Orleans, Louisiana! The animal trainer/agent contacted me saying that she wants pictures and a video of Riley May!! We have a good chance getting the part, and I am BEYOND excited!!  I can barely contain my excitement!!  Please pray and keep fingers crossed!! This would be a wonderful experience for us both!!


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

wow that is awesome


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Good luck! Is it with the Top Dog Talent Agency?


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

dawnandjr said:


> wow that is awesome


I agree, aha! I'm excited!!



I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> Good luck! Is it with the Top Dog Talent Agency?


Yes it is!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Oh how excited you must be that your beautiful Riley might be in the movies. Wishing you and Riley all the luck in getting the part. :groovy::groovy:


----------



## Ilovemypuppies (Jan 2, 2012)

Go riley!!


----------



## Ilovemypuppies (Jan 2, 2012)

What movie is it?


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

How exciting for you! I remember watching the movie "I am Legend" and thinking that it would be so cool to see my shepherd in a movie.
Good Luck, I'm keeping my fingers (and toes) crossed for you!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

good luck!!!! that would be so freaking awesome!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Just no dog-dying scenes! I watched I AM LEGEND in the theater -- one of my few movies I have seen at a theater. And I kept thinking how she resembled my girl, and well... 

Anyhow how awesome for your girl!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Yay!!! Let us know as soon as you find out!!! Good luck!!!
I always wanted Koda to be in a movie >.> But I never knew how to go about it or how successful it would be.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Do you know what part they are considering her for?


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

good luck to you I hope riley gets the job....Keep the forum updated


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

That's really cool ... hope Riley gets the part!!!


----------



## Ishmail (Jul 17, 2011)

That is wonderful! I really hope you get it and its every bit as awesome as you anticipated


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

How awesome is that!! Go Riley May!


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

How exciting! Go, Riley, the future movie star!


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

um can i get her paw print on paper for when shes a huge star??


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

rooandtree said:


> um can i get her paw print on paper for when shes a huge star??


Yes, and she will need some doggie friends to accompany her at the red carpet premiere!


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

rooandtree said:


> um can i get her paw print on paper for when shes a huge star??


Why yes you can, ahaha!! Fingers crossed!! Update soon to come!! 



Bear GSD said:


> Yes, and she will need some doggie friends to accompany her at the red carpet premiere!


Yes of course!!!


Thank you everybody for the wonderful comments and encouragement!! Riley will NOT be doing a death scene, at all, and that is to the person who asked!  I am going to be posting an update soon!!


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

*Update! Keep Your Fingers Crossed, and Prayers coming!!*

I heard back from the trainer the day before yesterday, and she told me that they will be finalizing everything in 3 days and will let people know in one week! I am super excited as I think we have a really good chance! They finalize their choices today (I say today because it's 1:35 am here) or tomorrow!! I am getting more nervous and excited as the days get closer! Is this REALLY happening!?!?!  I am attaching some pictures to this, so I don't know if it's going to get moved or not, but these are the pictures I sent to her! I also sent the video of Riley doing her sit stay for 3 minutes as Riley will be doing that in a few scenes!!


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Wishing you good luck! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
Waiting is terrible....


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Still keeping fingers crossed for you and Riley.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

wishing you and Riley the best. so, Riley is going to be
a movie star.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

best wishes and good luck to you and Riley.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

There will be a new up date to you all!!!


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> best wishes and good luck to you and Riley.



Thank you!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Well that post sounds like Riley got the part. If that is the case, congratulations


----------



## Felix's Proud Mammy (Jul 10, 2012)

Hmm, how did you get so lucky?! Congrats! I'd love to look into getting Felix into a movie


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

*Your Prayers Are Working!!!!! =D*

Today when I checked my facebook I saw I had a message. I thought it was from a friend, not the agent! The agent said" Would you be able to bring Riley for a meet and greet to our ranch in Covington, LA on this Sunday? Would love to see her work around the other dogs and horses." I am praying either way works out!! I am so excited and nervous!! I absolutely stoked!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

That's so awesome. I will be crossing my fingers for a great meet & greet on Sunday!
Keep us posted!


----------



## Furricane (Feb 18, 2010)

YAY! Go Riley! Wishing you guys the best of luck!:hug:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Cool! They'll love her


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Thank you!! I am so excited!!!


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

Best of luck!!!


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Felix's Proud Mammy said:


> Hmm, how did you get so lucky?! Congrats! I'd love to look into getting Felix into a movie



My friend recommended me to an agent, and they contacted me asking for pictures and video of Riley!!


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

TaZoR said:


> Best of luck!!!



Thanks!!!!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Awesome! Super excited for you, you better keep us updated!!!


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

wyoung2153 said:


> Awesome! Super excited for you, you better keep us updated!!!



I will be keeping everybody updated, ahahaha!!!


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

YAY!! ... O, how excited you must be!? So cool!


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

KatsMuse said:


> YAY!! ... O, how excited you must be!? So cool!


Very!!!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

That's great news!


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Gharrissc said:


> That's great news!


Yes it is!!!


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

*Last Update, For Now!!*

Update Soon!!!


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

*Last Update For Now!! =D*

Riley May and I are extremely excited for this HUGE opportunity!! Her scene is walking/trotting amongst 4 Indians and 2 walking horses!! She hasn't been around horses, but we are supposed to meet some on Saturday!! 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-Wp5OR6yQw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

:thumbup::groovy::thumbup::groovy::thumbup:


----------



## Sherry (Mar 2, 2012)

Let us know if you make it Riley May! We'll be watching.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I've merged all your threads together for continuity. Feel free to post updates here.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

PatchonGSD said:


> :thumbup::groovy::thumbup::groovy::thumbup:


Ahahaha!!!



Sherry said:


> Let us know if you make it Riley May! We'll be watching.


I will!!!



Cassidy's Mom said:


> I've merged all your threads together for continuity. Feel free to post updates here.


Thanks!!!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

LOL Riley is a MUCH better actor then Brad Pitt. He will feel overshadowed! hehee Kidding. Brad Pitt has been very proactive helping the people in New Orleans. Good for him and he obviously sees a superior GSD when he sees one!


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Nikitta said:


> LOL Riley is a MUCH better actor then Brad Pitt. He will feel overshadowed! hehee Kidding. Brad Pitt has been very proactive helping the people in New Orleans. Good for him and he obviously sees a superior GSD when he sees one!


Thank you and I 100% agree!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congrats to you and Riley May.Cant wait to see her!


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Awesome! Wishing you guys the best of luck!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

still waiting...... very excited for you!!!!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Thats wonderful! Hope Riley gets it!


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Thank you all very much! Saturday is almost here, as well as Sunday. The time changed to 11am sharp!! I am so excited and now more confident in not only in myself, but with Riley too.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

*New Update!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Riley May are going to a horse ranch tomorrow do to she hasn't been around them before. She is also going to be interviewed on Sunday at 11 in the morning sharp! My stomach is in knots, but yet I am confident! I can't remember if I told you her scene we will be practicing for in the interview. The scene is 4 Indians walking 2 horses and 4 dogs' walking or trotting among them!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I've merged all your threads together for continuity. Feel free to post updates here.


Me too with the latest update - good luck!


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Me too with the latest update - good luck!


Thank you!!


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

This is SUPER cool. I just told everyone in my house about it and we all watched the video. Fingers and paws crossed for you guys! :happyboogie:


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Suka said:


> This is SUPER cool. I just told everyone in my house about it and we all watched the video. Fingers and paws crossed for you guys! :happyboogie:


Thank you very much!!!!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

good luck to both of you. i wonder if Loki will be jealous
if i tell him Riley is in a movie?


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> good luck to both of you. i wonder if Loki will be jealous
> if i tell him Riley is in a movie?


Thank you very much!!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

So cool!! Best of luck to you both!! And I think it is especially AWESOME that Riley is a RESCUE!! GO RILEY!! GO RILEY!! GO RILEY!!


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

*Update!!*

Riley is going to be back up, and once I turn 18 I am going to be in. I will be their employee. She did wonderful. They were shocked at how well she was listening to me and was so into me. Payed attention and how fast she learned. They said they were blown away! She did so well with the people too! She was shy, but I encouraged her and she did awesome! She was so happy and was herself! We have a lot to work on and we learned a lot! We got a 4,000 dollars lesson for free!!!!!   My dream is being fulfilled!!!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Awesome!!! Happy for you & Riley!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

That is wonderful! Congrats!


----------



## tank101 (Mar 30, 2012)

Congrats!! SO riley got the part??? I am going to be watching the movie scream "I know that dog" and get kicked out,haha.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

sweet!


----------



## Piper13 (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm a little late to the party, but congratulations! :groovy: 
This is very exciting! Best of luck to you guys. :thumbup:


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

very cool! congratulations!!!


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

She is the back up dog for the movie. If another dog goes all weird, then Riley will be in the movie. Ahahaha!


----------



## Ilovemypuppies (Jan 2, 2012)

That is so AWESOME!!!! Congratulations


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

That's great news! I personally hope the other dog goes all weird and Riley May gets the part!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

How exciting! Here's hoping the other dog calls in sick that day


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Thank you all VERY much!!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Can't see the video


----------

